# Somnus is open for shoppers! [Kicks, Upgraded Nook's Cranny and Able Sisters!]



## Dormire (Apr 8, 2020)

The entire area is fenced so I worry nothing regarding roamers! Do not be rude to any other players or steal anything. Tips are not required but would love a stack of Wood (any type) or bells!

I will only let 3 people in at a time (no one wants to watch the flight cutscene for more than two minutes so let's spare everyone the trouble!)
Comment your IGN and island name so I'll send the Dodo code!

Group 1:
Selsab
Candybalism
Eiji

Group 2:
Qurious Qat
Mandybun
Magnolia_

Group 3:
Kendallrosee
-
-


----------



## selsab (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I visit? I can give you a stack of hardwood (^:

Edit: My ingame name is Sam!


----------



## Dormire (Apr 8, 2020)

selsab said:


> Can I visit? I can give you a stack of hardwood (^:


Yes, you can! I'll DM you the Dodo code!


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd like to visit please~ Will bring stack of soft wood

IGN: Cass
Island: Fairytopia


----------



## Dormire (Apr 8, 2020)

Candybalism said:


> I'd like to visit please~ Will bring stack of soft wood
> 
> IGN: Cass
> Island: Fairytopia



That would be lovely! Will DM the Dodo code!


----------



## 0ni (Apr 8, 2020)

can bring some stacks of hardwood! I'm Moss from Kilika


----------



## Qurious Qat (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi I’d like to come by please! Got all kinds of wood! IGN: Qat Town: Casamigos


----------



## Dormire (Apr 8, 2020)

Eiji said:


> can bring some stacks of hardwood! I'm Moss from Kilika



Okay! Will DM the code! You're the 3rd person so the rest will have to wait until everyone's done!


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi hi, I can bring hardwood if needed 
ign: isabel
island: mellow bay


----------



## Dormire (Apr 8, 2020)

Qurious Qat said:


> Hi I’d like to come by please! Got all kinds of wood! IGN: Qat Town: Casamigos





MardyBum said:


> Hi hi, I can bring hardwood if needed
> ign: isabel
> island: mellow bay



You guys are group two! Please wait for the first group to finish their visit~


----------



## Magnolia_ (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd like to come over please! My IGN is Kelly, island is Magnolia


----------



## kendallrosee (Apr 8, 2020)

Id love to come as well! Kendall from Belle Reve.

I'll bring some type of wood for you!


----------



## Dormire (Apr 8, 2020)

Who quietly went home?  Please don't do that! It kicks out everyone in the island!

Anyone who lost progress please answer me! 



selsab said:


> Can I visit? I can give you a stack of hardwood (^:
> 
> Edit: My ingame name is Sam!





Candybalism said:


> I'd like to visit please~ Will bring stack of soft wood
> 
> IGN: Cass
> Island: Fairytopia





Eiji said:


> can bring some stacks of hardwood! I'm Moss from Kilika


----------



## 0ni (Apr 8, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Who quietly went home?  Please don't do that! It kicks out everyone in the island!
> 
> Anyone who lost progress please answer me!


i got kicked


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 8, 2020)

nvm gonna head off for the night


----------



## selsab (Apr 8, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Who quietly went home?  Please don't do that! It kicks out everyone in the island!
> 
> Anyone who lost progress please answer me!



I was in Able Sisters (^:


----------



## Dormire (Apr 8, 2020)

Eiji said:


> i got kicked





selsab said:


> I was in Able Sisters (^:



Will be sending dodo again!

Also, PSA: please don't leave in a multisession using the minus sign button, it kicks everyone out and will only save progress during the last autosave. It will only work fully if you're the only islander who visits.

This is a thing Nintendo has to fix. I'm sorry!


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 8, 2020)

I got kicked as well ;_;


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 8, 2020)

Narie of Dream Isle.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 8, 2020)

Qurious Qat said:


> Hi I’d like to come by please! Got all kinds of wood! IGN: Qat Town: Casamigos





MardyBum said:


> Hi hi, I can bring hardwood if needed
> ign: isabel
> island: mellow bay





Magnolia_ said:


> I'd like to come over please! My IGN is Kelly, island is Magnolia




Hi guys! They're almost done! Will be sending Dodo code shortly! ☺


----------



## stxve (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello! I would like to come please

Ign: Steve
Island name: Covid-19


----------



## courtky (Apr 8, 2020)

Courtky from Amare!  I'd like to come please


----------



## Magnolia_ (Apr 8, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Hi guys! They're almost done! Will be sending Dodo code shortly! ☺


Okayyy  I just want to double-check because I haven't heard about the glitch where it kicks everyone out if you leave by pressing the minus button. It is safe to leave by going to the airport?


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 8, 2020)

I would love to visit!
IGN: Rice 
Island: Blossom


----------



## Dormire (Apr 8, 2020)

Magnolia_ said:


> Okayyy  I just want to double-check because I haven't heard about the glitch where it kicks everyone out if you leave by pressing the minus button. It is safe to leave by going to the airport?


Yes it is! It prompts to save everything as well.


----------



## chestrad (Apr 8, 2020)

I’ll bring some bells if I can come


----------



## Dormire (Apr 8, 2020)

chestrad said:


> I’ll bring some bells if I can come


Yes you may! You might just have to wait a bit tho!


----------



## Magnolia_ (Apr 8, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Yes it is! It prompts to save everything as well.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## chestrad (Apr 8, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Yes you may! You might just have to wait a bit tho!


Awesome thank you!


----------



## Dormire (Apr 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> nvm gonna head off for the night


Sorry for keeping you waiting ahh! Have a good night!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



kendallrosee said:


> Id love to come as well! Kendall from Belle Reve.
> 
> I'll bring some type of wood for you!





Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Narie of Dream Isle.





stxve said:


> Hello! I would like to come please
> 
> Ign: Steve
> Island name: Covid-19


You're group 3! Please wait until group 2 finishes! Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2020)

I wonder if I can find the clothing I want. I'll visit.

IGN: Anthony
Island Name: NeoLeafton


----------



## rianne (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd love to visit and bring a stack of softwood.

IGN: Rianne
Island name: Abarat


----------



## Dormire (Apr 8, 2020)

courtky said:


> Courtky from Amare!  I'd like to come please





raeyoung said:


> I would love to visit!
> IGN: Rice
> Island: Blossom





chestrad said:


> I’ll bring some bells if I can come



Hi guys! You're group 4! Just messaged group 3 and will be expecting them soon! I'll send the dodo once they're done! Thank you and sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## courtky (Apr 8, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Hi guys! You're group 4! Just messaged group 3 and will be expecting them soon! I'll send the dodo once they're done! Thank you and sorry for the inconvenience!


That's fine! I can't wait to visit


----------



## bunn (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I visit also?

Trish of Pumpkin!


----------



## pacs (Apr 9, 2020)

I would like to come shop 
In game name is pac's from pacsville


----------



## Dormire (Apr 9, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I wonder if I can find the clothing I want. I'll visit.
> 
> IGN: Anthony
> Island Name: NeoLeafton





rianne said:


> I'd love to visit and bring a stack of softwood.
> 
> IGN: Rianne
> Island name: Abarat





bunn said:


> Can I visit also?
> 
> Trish of Pumpkin!


Hi guys! You're group 5! Just messaged Group 4 and will be expecting them soon! I'll shoot the Dodo Code once they're done! Sorry for the inconvenience and thank u!!


----------



## -Zora- (Apr 9, 2020)

I would like to come 

Zora from Warren


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 9, 2020)

Hellooo, I would like to visit as well, may I be put in a group?


----------



## Dormire (Apr 9, 2020)

pacs said:


> I would like to come shop
> In game name is pac's from pacsville





-Zora- said:


> I would like to come
> 
> Zora from Warren





DewDrops said:


> Hellooo, I would like to visit as well, may I be put in a group?


You three will ve group 6! Will update you guys!


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 9, 2020)

Dormire said:


> You three will ve group 6! Will update you guys!



Ah, sorry! I am Kikeebeth from Ellerose <3


----------



## Dormire (Apr 9, 2020)

Will be closing the thread once group 6 is finished! Posters prior to this announcement will be catered!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



pacs said:


> I would like to come shop
> In game name is pac's from pacsville





-Zora- said:


> I would like to come
> 
> Zora from Warren





DewDrops said:


> Hellooo, I would like to visit as well, may I be put in a group?



Hi guys! Group 5 is almost finishing up! Will be sending the Dodo in a bit!


----------

